# Jolly doser chute mod



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Didn't know if this has been posted before and I am not taking credit for this , but trying to eliminate the left hand bias of grounds coming out of the doser , i cut a strip of plastic from a lemonade bottle rolled it into a tube and pushed it up the chute, problem improved.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you tried an elvinator/scnozz or similar?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Have you tried an elvinator/scnozz or similar?


 I have no idea what you are talking about LOL


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/elvinator-mazzer-mod-t10908.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The schnoz

The Elvinator

edit: beaten to it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes these 2 things mentioned are similar devices from guys on (I think) Home Barista forum. They have published templates that you can print off and cut out of the material of your choice. Not sure if they're any different though really, apart from having a conical shape and some fixing flaps.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Have you tried an elvinator/scnozz or similar?


I have a piece of 40mm plastic drain pipe glued to the bottom of my SJ with something called Sugru. I tried the elvinator and a schnozzel like plastic cup effort, but my patented "Dranocoax" fitment seems to work very well.









Hopefully this scene will be a thing of the past as I hope to find a new grinder soon.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

sjenner said:


> I have a piece of 40mm plastic drain pipe glued to the bottom of my SJ with something called Sugru. I tried the elvinator and a schnozzel like plastic cup effort, but my patented "Dranocoax" fitment seems to work very well.
> 
> View attachment 8769
> 
> ...


Or a mini vacuum


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I knew I had seen this before somewhere lol


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about LOL


I've used The schnoz seems to centre the grinds and limit the mess.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

I found that loads of grinds got stuck between the top of ths Schozz and the side of the mazzer wall-is this my poor fitting or a known problem?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Delfi said:


> I found that loads of grinds got stuck between the top of ths Schozz and the side of the mazzer wall-is this my poor fitting or a known problem?


Mine sometimes does that, I seem to be able to jiggle it into a position where it's fine through trial and error.

Obliviously this lasts till I knock it and I have to start all over again


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Delfi said:


> I found that loads of grinds got stuck between the top of ths Schozz and the side of the mazzer wall-is this my poor fitting or a known problem?


The elivinator doesn't do this and is easier to fit/make than it looks. I made it by printing on paper and then sticking to a plastic milk bottle before cutting out. For glue I found that pulling off the existing label left enough stick to put the paper back on. The paper is then left on the outside.

I do find with the elvinator though that has a very narrow outlet. So the coffee piles out very high in the centre and I'm having to do a vertical knock of the portafilter in order to fill the basket. I will say though that my distribution and technique still have issues so I may not stay with this solution.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I must have just got lucky , my little bit of plastic isn't holding up next to nothing of grinds , just got to mod the cone to fit the center nut and I am ready to go .


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Pic of the elvinator in situ from above


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

No Problems with retention on my schnozz either.

I find pulling it down a bit makes for a tighter fit at the top.


----------

